# Trigger shot with medicated FET?



## chellelauz (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey guys when do you normally take the trigger shot with medicated FET?


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi, I don't think you get a trigger shot with a medicated FET, I have done a medicated FET and I had 2 weeks of HRT tablets then embies were transferred 2 days later? I thought that the trigger injection was to mature eggs inside follicles before egg retrieval. xxx


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

I had a trigger shot with my FET and I'm pretty certain it's however many days before transfer the embie is. For example, mine was a day six blast do I triggered six days before ET.
Good luck!
Sara. xx


----------

